
Nokias Profit Drops 69% - pclark
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200901220711DOWJONESDJONLINE000559_FORTUNE5.htm
======
pclark
to quote Gruber: > Helps put context around Apple’s results.

